# The F. Chevalier Co. S.F. Castle Whisky



## Larry K (Apr 14, 2006)

I would appreciate any comments on this bottle.  It was found in Northern California and is in excellent condition. It is 11/2 inches tall.


----------



## Larry K (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm new here and figuring out how to post a picture. Please have patience.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey larry, check these out. They might be of interest. 

*Some History*

 http://www.usgennet.org/usa/ca/state1/biographies/fchevalierco.html

*Completed Ebay auction*

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Whiskey-F-Chevalier-S-F_W0QQitemZ6266517084QQcategoryZ1351QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Larry K (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank You DiggerBryan.[]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem, glad to help!


----------

